# Factory style or low profile style PCV valve for 1966 Tripower intake and carbs?



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m in the process of ordering a valley pan from Butler performance for my 66 GTO. It’s going on a ‘73 400 with a tripower intake and carb set up. Butler sells both a factory style and low profile style PCV valve. My question is will I benefit from a low profile pcv valve or is the factory height one better?
Checking to see if anyone has any experience with this comparison.

As always any feedback is greatly appreciated.









I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Sorry one more question. Or, would I use the straight up and down pcv valve?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You would benefit most, and so would your engine with an ME Wagner dual flow, adjustable to your engine PCV valve. Go to ME Wagner site review the data and video’s the Wagner valve will pull a vacumn 99% of the time on your crankcase. That removes blow by gases, crud, contaminated oil and condensation. Those others 30% of the time if you are lucky.

Takes the crankcase pressure out, reduces it to 1 to 3 Hg…..can’t be beat! Many threads here on PCV valves


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

PS critical for the Wagner is a “Baffled” valley pan like the original. If it is not well baffled the Wagner is so efficient it pulls too much oil out of the crankcase.


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you Lemans guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Lemans guy, looks like the valley pan I ordered from Butler isn’t baffled; however they advised it’s double walled and an enclosed area in the center acting like a baffle. Do you think this will suffice for the pcv valve you recommend or will still suck up too much oil?

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Double walled and an enclosed area in the center sounds like a baffle. That is what the original one is. Now there is an aftermarket pan that just has a sliver of metal across the bottom of the PCV hole. Which is not as good.

Call and talk to Gene Wagner they are vary nice and helpful and will even let you try it for 30 days to see how it does. If you can look into the PCV hole right down on the cam and lifters it will suck too much,but if you are looking to some area that is blocking the hole sufficiently that is baffled to some degree.

My valley pan is not baffled so I just run a baffled Valve cover and put the PCV in there and a breather in the other valve cover. I use the PCV hole as an oil fill.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> Double walled and an enclosed area in the center sounds like a baffle. That is what the original one is. Now there is an aftermarket pan that just has a sliver of metal across the bottom of the PCV hole. Which is not as good.
> 
> Call and talk to Gene Wagner they are vary nice and helpful and will even let you try it for 30 days to see how it does. If you can look into the PCV hole right down on the cam and lifters it will suck too much,but if you are looking to some area that is blocking the hole sufficiently that is baffled to some degree.
> 
> My valley pan is not baffled so I just run a baffled Valve cover and put the PCV in there and a breather in the other valve cover. I use the PCV hole as an oil fill.


I second that, Gene and his son were great to talk to when I was having trouble with my dipstick popping out...get the ME valve 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

...and make sure you have really good flowing breathers, one in each valve cover it's key to keep pressure down, keeping your rear seal from leaking 👍


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> ...and make sure you have really good flowing breathers, one in each valve cover it's key to keep pressure down, keeping your rear seal from leaking 👍


 pic?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

67ventwindow said:


> pic?
> Hasn't everyone seen enough pictures of my breathers, I don't want to upset army 😉


----------

